# ARE My FOLLICLES "NORMAL" SIZE FOR PCOS???



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

Since coming off the pill after 10 years, my husband and I decided to start trying for a baby, but after 8 months (during this time my periods became further and further apart), and many pregnancy tests later we decided I should see my doctor. My doctor sent me to the fertility clinic at my local hospital, and after having blood tests and an internal ultrasound scan I had it confirmed last Thursday that I have PCOS, and possibly a slightly underactive thyroid. 

When I was diagnosed with PCOS I was on day 45 of my cycle and had not been perscribed any medication, the internal ultrasound scan showed by follicles were only 5mm, and I was told at this stage in my cycle they should be 2cm. Can you possibly tell me if follicles of 2mm on day 45 of a cycle are of a normal size for someone with PCOS?  Since then I have been perscribed with Provera and Clomid. I have not started taking the Clomid as I have only today finished the Provera and am waiting for AF, I will then have a scan on day 14 of my cycle. 

Also, my husband and I were told NOT to have unprotected sex until they get the dosage of Clomid correct. How long does it normally take to get the dosage correct?

Sorry for so many questions!!!

KellyT


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

With PCOS it is normal to see very small follicles all the time.
It can take 1 month or many months to get the right dose of clomid. It is only by scanning that they can ensure that you are on the right dosage. The worry is that sometimes women can over stimulate and many follicles grow. This would put you at risk of a multiple pregnancy which is why they have advised abstinence.

Ruth


----------

